# First Handgun



## Rolo86 (Feb 23, 2007)

Howdy,

Im new to the site, just recently bought my first handgun: Sig 220 Equinox. I absolutely love it, shoots like a dream. I started browsing the site a few days ago, decided to sign up. I'll post a couple pictures a little later.

Rolo


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard Rolo86. I sure have read a lot of good about the 220 Equinox but I have never shoot one. The main thing is your happy with it and that will help you become a better shooter. Now a good range report and some pictures. Good shooting.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!! I want pictures!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry. I really, really want that gun! LOL!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here he comes...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Here he comes...


I swear I never get enough of that! LOL!


----------



## Rolo86 (Feb 23, 2007)

Haha, here you go, this is the only pic I have available at work. I will go shoot some more this weekend and post some range pics.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Rolo86 said:


> Haha, here you go, this is the only pic I have available at work. I will go shoot some more this weekend and post some range pics.


very nice first handgun! congrats & welcome to the forum!


----------

